# Training recommendation/tips?



## saldarji (Aug 1, 2011)

tl;dr I would like your training recommendations for gaining speed/increasing power.

So I'm 38 years old, 5'7" and 148 lbs. At my peak fitness I was about 138, so I think I can lose a few pounds. I've resisted the urge to buy a new bike for this reason, since I can lose 10 lbs which would be the best thing to help me get faster. I am working on this!

I'd love to be able to stick with average riders. I fall in the bottom 20% when it comes to Strava. Also, I notice that I have a hard time keeping up with other cyclists on the hills. 

I'm a weekend warrior on the bicycle, but only because my weekday schedule includes a lot of travel. That being said, I have access to a gym on weekdays.

One thing that does seem to be making a difference is staying seated on the hills, and switching into a higher gear as I'm approaching the top (in anticipation of a rest). 

Thank you!


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

tl;dr

Decide whether you want to train or to exercise. 

If the former then the answer is simple, you'll need to ride more and ride more frequently. 5 days/week.

If the latter then forget strava/other riders and enjoy the riding and any other form of exercise you choose to do.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

What are your mileage goals? how far do want to ride? There are century training programs on the internet you can follow. There is also interval training programs on the internet you can use with the century training program to gain speed if that's another goal. All free on the internet, just do some searching. But the century programs it's important to folllow it exactly and not exceed it thinking: "this is easy, I got this" because you can hurt yourself then be wondering why. Those schedules are based on the 10% per week increase rule which works in all sorts of physical activity programs even military basic training.


----------

